# Camarillo dyno day 5/29



## Broda805 (Mar 15, 2011)

50$ dyno day in the 805!

5/29/11 9am - 5pm
Advanced Product Engineering
19 N. Aviador St. Unit F
Camarillo Ca. 93010
Tel 951-897-0678

last months dyno went pretty smooth wasnt all that busy got people on and off pretty quick didnt have to worry about the big crowd so come on down!


the dyno is a DynoJet 224xLC
and is rated to 200MPH and 2000 HP
it can measure HP and Torque at the wheels
it has many different types of sensors along with the dyno data acquisition. 
here is a list of some of the major ones:
-Wide Band
-Various pressure sensors /boost, vacuum, oil pressure/
-OBD2 Data Stream Interface /it allows recording majority of the OBD2 data stream during the dyno runs/
-Type K thermocouples
-Custom 0-5 volt sensor inputs /up to four can be configured/

From Tom(shop owner):

the engine RPM is usually obtainable on my dyno 99.99% of the time ither through OBD2 port or Inductive Coil Clip. 
i can assure you that tire slipage on my dyno is very reare and i make many steps to prevent it. typically slippage is not an issue untill 800 HP at the wheels and above range.

i will require all participants to sign a liability release form and making a $50 cash payment prior to "loading" a car on the dyno. 

there are couple of car seafety rules i always follow:
-cars to be tested must have tires in good condition and fully aired up to recomended operating pressure.
-if during any time a car showes evidance of vibration in the drive train /like bad CV or universal joint/ i will abort testing it.
those seafety rules are there so i can avoid damage to the car and the dyno equipement.
i have more than 8 years of experiance in operating chassis dyno equipement and tuning cars and in all that time i never "lost" a car on the dyno due to my own fault or recklesness and i will do my best to maintain that record.

that will include two dyno pulls/tests
they would get dyno print outs including following data:
power at the wheels
torque at the wheels /if engine RPM is obtainable/
engine RPM /if obtainable/
speed at the wheels
manifold pressure /boost or vacuum on non turbo cars/
Wide band reading /using tail pipe sniffer attachment/

email me at [email protected] for appointments to make sure you get your spot if you are on a tight schedule.

name, car and requested time slot.

9am-5pm

lets see who gets braggin rights!


----------

